# Armed and Famous



## Justafan1 (Dec 29, 2006)

It's starting on CBS January 10: http://www.cbs.com/primetime/armed_and_famous/
The stars they chose, Erik Estrada, Jason Acuna (Wee-man), Trish Stratus, La Toya Jackson, and Jack Osbourne.  I'm definitely looking forward to this one, as I am a card-carrying member of the Toy Soliders (La Toya fan club), anyone else?


----------



## Drac (Dec 29, 2006)

An insult to LEO's everywhere...


----------



## bydand (Dec 29, 2006)

Drac said:


> An insult to LEO's everywhere...



I agree, I don't care how they do this, it is beyond words.


----------



## Kacey (Dec 29, 2006)

Drac said:


> An insult to LEO's everywhere...


You beat me to it, Drac - my opinion as well.  My first thought when I saw the ad was that it would lower the respect given to LEOs everywhere - already much lower than it should be - and I cringe to think what will happen when one of these actors gets hurt... and I imagine one of them will, unless a disproportionate amount of LEO time is spent ensuring they don't - a waste of LEO time and space in training programs if ever I've heard of one.


----------



## matt.m (Dec 29, 2006)

I would be in the thought of "You have to be kidding me"  Nope, you were serious.  Hey, I've seen it all before.  I find it horrible.  I guess I am just trapped in the 80's of sitcoms and Hillstreet Blues.  Geez, this is beyond words.  Why not instead they do a revisted CHiPs remade kind of thing and add all the characters?


----------



## Drac (Dec 29, 2006)

The novelty will wear off when they gotta roll around on the ground with some nasty person who hasn't bathed in a month...But then maybe their calls for service will be screened...


----------



## arnisador (Dec 29, 2006)

Drac said:


> An insult to LEO's everywhere...



A Muncie, IN reserve police officer has posted some details about it here. Doesn't sound quite as bad as feared, though overall I have to agree with your statement.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 29, 2006)

... I guess I'll reserve judgement until I see it, but ... well ... my first reaction to the commercial for it was, "you've *got* to be kidding me?"


----------



## Infinite (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm hoping they take it as seriously as it needs to be taken.

We want to assume the worst because these are people that are out of the spotlight looking for a way in.

They may not be... I mean Estrada has a nice house and is wealthy enough not to need to do this. Perhaps he really wants to make good on his obligations of representing LEO's. I've read he is a really stand up guy.

Anyway I guess I too will wait. If those people take it seriously and I feel like I'm watching an episode of COPS or LA Police. I'll be more ok with it.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 29, 2006)

I just hope this leaves the viewing of the LEO positions in a positive light - that it's not easy.


----------



## Kreth (Dec 29, 2006)

Jack Osbourne with a gun?! Well, I guess it could have been Kelly...


----------



## Ping898 (Dec 29, 2006)

Just disgusting and pathetic....I read an article a couple weeks ago that some of the "criminals" on it are already suing saying they were denied access to lawyers or weren't booked until they signed a waiver allowing their faces to be shown on the show


----------



## Drac (Dec 29, 2006)

Kreth said:


> Jack Osbourne with a gun?! Well, I guess it could have been Kelly...


 
Both scary...NOT as scary as Ozzie with a gun...


----------



## Tames D (Dec 29, 2006)

What has happened to Eric Estrada's career? Infomercials and this?


----------



## Drac (Dec 30, 2006)

Ping898 said:


> I read an article a couple weeks ago that some of the "criminals" on it are already suing saying they were denied access to lawyers or weren't booked until they signed a waiver allowing their faces to be shown on the show


 
I hope those who dreamed up this idiotic show get their butts sued off..


----------



## Carol (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm bracing myself waiting for the celebs that will come off like they know all they need to know about the police after filming the show....and work the experience in to some kind of rally for their next pet cause.


----------



## Drac (Dec 30, 2006)

Wonder if they will recall that training the next time they get behind the wheel of their auto after snorting a few lines of coke or knocking back a bottle of bubbley???


----------



## michaeledward (Dec 30, 2006)

Drac said:


> Wonder if they will recall that training the next time they get behind the wheel of their auto after snorting a few lines of coke or knocking back a bottle of bubbley???


 
The assumptions and prejudices in this sentence speaks to me, way more than a television program.


----------



## Drac (Dec 30, 2006)

Whatever..


----------



## Carol (Dec 30, 2006)

Hmmm....Indiana's weapons laws vs. California's weapons laws

Hey Drac, I just can't figure out why they picked Indiana.  NOT


----------



## Drac (Dec 30, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> Hmmm....Indiana's weapons laws vs. California's weapons laws
> 
> Hey Drac, I just can't figure out why they picked Indiana. NOT


 
 Ya think???


----------



## arnisador (Dec 30, 2006)

Drac said:


> Wonder if they will recall that training the next time they get behind the wheel of their auto after snorting a few lines of coke or knocking back a bottle of bubbley???



They had to meet the dept.'s standards for (reserve) officers. I think you're being too harsh here. Shaquille O'Neal did it...is it so preposterous that Erik Estrada could, if he put his mind to it, do the job?


----------



## Drac (Dec 30, 2006)

arnisador said:


> I think you're being too harsh here


 
Probably, there are certain topics that just set me off..


----------



## bydand (Dec 30, 2006)

arnisador said:


> They had to meet the dept.'s standards for (reserve) officers. I think you're being too harsh here. Shaquille O'Neal did it...is it so preposterous that Erik Estrada could, if he put his mind to it, do the job?



I think they can do it, just leave the camaras behind.  If they want to make a difference for real, let them become reserve officers for the communities they live in without the fanfair and filming.   As for Erik Estrada, personally if I was pulled over and "Ponch" walked up to my window; I'd bust a gut and ask where "Jon" was, combing his hair.  I just would have a real hard time taking him serious, even as he was writing u a real ticket I would have to pay with real money.


----------

